# "Humane" (squirrel) Trap



## Washington95 (Aug 31, 2010)

In Tractor Supply several months ago.  Saw a two trap set they had on sale, a small squirrel size, and a raccoon size.  About $40 I think.  Bought them.

Unless you have 10-15 pound squirrels (which probably wouldn't fit in the small trap anyway) forget the smaller trap.
It CANNOT be set light enough to trip when a squirrel size critter gets in it.  Worked with it an hour or more, and I can usually fix minor things.  Large trap caught few kittens and puppies so guess it's ok. 

Thinking about getting a HavaHart now, which probably should have done in first place.  Can get it locally and return it if it's as worthless as the Tractor Supply one.
Can't find TS receipt or I'd try to return it.


----------



## kaslumber (Sep 1, 2010)

*Trap*

Just shoot them!


----------



## sniper13 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Have you*

ever had squirrell dumplings.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 6, 2010)

Squirrel makes a great stew and ain't too shabby stuffed with butter and onions and baked in foil.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one of the small $40 traps from Tractor supply and have caught well over 30 squirrels in it in the past 3 years. Possums and cats too.


----------



## contender* (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought two sets of those traps from TS. I have caught squirrels and rats in both of my small ones. The trick is to keep the bait to where the critters can't reach in from the outside and scoot the bait over so they can get it without going in the trap. There are also ways of modifying the "catch" so that it goes off easier but I didn't have any need for that as they seem to work great right off of the shelf.


----------



## Washington95 (Sep 8, 2010)

I even added weight to the trigger pan, still hard to trip.  Put bait mid trap where they have to get all over the trip and they still clean it out.  Tried bending trip rods, filing, everything.  No luck.  Spring on trap door is very strong so it will close quickly.  That seems to be part of the problem as the little latch that releases the door is under lots of tension.  Tried bending catch, etc., etc., etc.

Wanted squirrels to help train new dog to chase and tree, not shoot/eat.  Taken her to woods numerous times hoping one would jump/run in front of her; no luck.  She gets gamy but hasn't figured it out.  Six months old.  She will trail a dead drag right to a tree in my yard, but haven't gotten her on a live one.


----------

